# Raft Guide Death on South Fork of Payette



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

River guide dies on South Fork of Payette; passengers survive | Idaho Statesman Local News


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

sad news.

Here is a follow up from that same paper. Sounds like a foot entrapment!



> A 45-year-old river guide drowned Sunday afternoon on the South Fork of the Payette River when his foot got stuck in a rock after the raft he was in capsized, according to Boise County Sheriff’s reports.Dean Fairburn, 45, of Garden Valley, died as a result of drowning Sunday afternoon, according to Boise County Coroner reports.
> The accident happened about 12:30 p.m. on the Staircase rapids, according to reports. Fairburn and his passengers were thrown in the water when their raft hit a rock in the rapids. Everyone else in the raft made it to the shore but Fairburn, according to reports.
> Emergency crews got Fairburn out of the water and tried to resuscitate the man at the scene, but were unsuccessful, according to reports. Fairburn was pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

*full report*

Veteran guide drowns at Staircase rapids after watching his rafters drift to safety | Idaho Statesman Local News

sad news...


----------

